# Favorite 'Missing' Features in Canada?



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been watching the X-Trail over recent months carefully, and have researched it to no end. I will be replacing my current 02 Altima with OEM leather and convenience package for something new next year and the X-Trail is near the top of my list to check out.

I note a couple of issues in terms of level of kit in the Canadian version of the LE.

1. No auto headlights. The base Altima that sells for 8 grand less has this as standard.
2. No audio controls on the steering wheel. The CR-V EX w/Leather has this as standard kit.

While these two features won't necessarily make or break the sale for me it'll be hard to lose them both in a new vehicle.

I still fuss with the smallish entry into the rear seat - somehow the door doesn't swing out as far as it does in competing vehicles such as the CR-V, Tuscon and Sportage. But then with the Altima doors opening a huge 80 degress, access is truly tough to beat on any vehicle. Then there's that fixed point of contact for roof rack cross bars - if you have a small cargo box with mounting points closer than 75 cm apart, you either drill a new set of holes underneath or get a larger unit.

Decisions, decisions. Don't you just love shopping for a new car? :banana: 

...jww


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Audio controls come standard in our (Philippine) 2.5 liter version. But sadly, I'm not using it now with an aftermarket stereo. I don't know how different Nissans in different countries choose the stereo system. But if there is some degree of consistency, maybe you can STILL get one of the two things you listed.  Good luck!


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

It looks as though the steering wheel on the Canadian x-trail has it all wired up to control the OEM headunit. There is an area that removes and it looks like there is a bunch of wires in there.

Has Anyone else checked this out?


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

jww said:


> I've been watching the X-Trail over recent months carefully, and have researched it to no end. I will be replacing my current 02 Altima with OEM leather and convenience package for something new next year and the X-Trail is near the top of my list to check out.
> 
> I note a couple of issues in terms of level of kit in the Canadian version of the LE.
> 
> ...


I think you guys overseas also got shafted when it comes to side mirror blinkers that we get as standard here too....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I did check it out (mind you not inside the steering wheel)
The stock radio seems to have the inputs for secondary controls.
And I did see that other countries offer steering mounted radio controls.
BUT we (north america) have cruise control instead and the steering wheel buttons mount in the same location !


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Why would you want steering-wheel-mounted audio controls in an X-Trail? The radio's only about six inches away from the wheel and well within easy reach.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Agree Avery. I'd rather have cruise controls than audio controls. But for reference only, here is a pic of our audio controls here. We DON'T have cruise control on ANY locally marketed vehicle. Traffic is bad overall... usually no need for it. But still handy to have on long road trips out of the city. So I still wish I had it.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Euro spec models SVE and T-Spec have both audio controls and cruise control on the steering wheel.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

That would be wonderful to have Ron. Just like some cars in the US... controls on both sides of the steering. Oh well.. wishful thinking for us here in the Philippines.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ron,

Would have a pic of the steering wheel with controls on each side?




ron519098 said:


> Euro spec models SVE and T-Spec have both audio controls and cruise control on the steering wheel.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Why would you want steering-wheel-mounted audio controls in an X-Trail? The radio's only about six inches away from the wheel and well within easy reach.


Good point - as noted, most car manufacturers place the audio controls within acceptably close proximity to the steering wheel.

The simple answer for me to your question, however, is that - like any convenience feature - once you have it, you get used to it and can't imagine being without it.

For this very reason, I'll never buy a vehicle again that doesn't have a multi-position driver's seat with adjustable lumbar support or leather interior (my 02 Altima has all of these). You can live without some features - and undoubtably this wouldn't specificallly be a show-stopper for me. Yet it sure would be nice if Nissan comes around to offering this as part of the LE kit (standard or optional) when next summer comes around and I am replacing my 02 Altima.

jww


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Over the weekend, I have thought of another 'nice to have' feature - this comes from my wife. She really likes rolling locks - Nissan/Infiniti doesn't employ these on their vehicles - at least none of the ones that I have test-driven over the years have this feature. It's a small 'peace of mind' safety thing for her as she will not drive around without locking the doors. My concern is exit in case of an accident - rolling locks usually allow you to exit the vehicle without unlocking the front doors first. A nice touch on virtually every Chrysler/Dodge and GM vehicle.

I think it would be interesting to get into the head of an auto designer to see how they decide on features and option packages.

jww


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm under the impression trip/mileage computers are not available on the X-Trail. Given today's concerns about mileage, and that mileage would be an important consideration for most people buying this class of vehicle, this seems like a short-sighted omission. I mean, you could get a trip computer on cheap cars like the Dodge Spirit 'way back in '89. Seems to me Nissan has really dragged their heels in providing this feature.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> I'm under the impression trip/mileage computers are not available on the X-Trail. Given today's concerns about mileage, and that mileage would be an important consideration for most people buying this class of vehicle, this seems like a short-sighted omission. I mean, you could get a trip computer on cheap cars like the Dodge Spirit 'way back in '89. Seems to me Nissan has really dragged their heels in providing this feature.


Right - the list of 'nice-to-haves' grows longer still. I forgot how much I live and die by the full trip computer on my Altima - two independent trip meters, avg speed, mileage, miles to empty at current consumption, litres/100km. It all adds up doesn't it?

jww


----------



## xtratime (Apr 8, 2005)

A clock, trip counter and temperature gauge that I could look at without having to reach over and flick between them would be nice...


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Third-party trip computers seem oddly absent from the marketplace. Found one today:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/electronic/72fc/

Sounds like it does a lot of other useful things also.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> I'm under the impression trip/mileage computers are not available on the X-Trail. Given today's concerns about mileage, and that mileage would be an important consideration for most people buying this class of vehicle, this seems like a short-sighted omission. I mean, you could get a trip computer on cheap cars like the Dodge Spirit 'way back in '89. Seems to me Nissan has really dragged their heels in providing this feature.


Err...........sorry guys but Euro spec cars with Birdview Sat Nav have this feature too. Incidently the Sat Nav has another little gem which I'm not sure you Canadian guys get yet. Its called TMC and uses traffic information data beamed by radio stations integrated with the Sat Nav, to warn you of potential problems on your route and offer you the possibility of a detour. Came in handy this morning on my 90 mile drive to the office I'm working at for the next few weeks. Told me about queuing traffic on the motorway between certain junctions, the length of the queue and did I want to make a detour?

Clever stuff.

Oh and the trip computer will tell you elapsed journey time, distance travelled and average speed, and it'll also remind you when the car's due for a service.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Ron,
> 
> Would have a pic of the steering wheel with controls on each side?



Here you go


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thank you so much Mr. Miller,

you are a gentlemen and a scholar!

(I have been wondering if that elusive left hand side radio control existed somewhere.... We only have right hand side as cruise control)

Marc.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

In a lot of markets, the X-Ty is considered a large, luxury vehicle. Hence the deluxe equipment. In Canada, it's an econo-ute. Hence the more basic outfitting. My trip computer consists of a pencil, a notepad, a pocket calculator and a roadmap. It's not as fast as the dash-mounted units, but it's a lot cheaper. And less distracting -- you're not tempted to use it while you're driving. :thumbup:


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> In a lot of markets, the X-Ty is considered a large, luxury vehicle. Hence the deluxe equipment. In Canada, it's an econo-ute. Hence the more basic outfitting. My trip computer consists of a pencil, a notepad, a pocket calculator and a roadmap. It's not as fast as the dash-mounted units, but it's a lot cheaper. And less distracting -- you're not tempted to use it while you're driving. :thumbup:


Good point - I can see that Nissan would be worried about too much kit on the X-Trail being competition for a Murano or Infinit FX - could put those luxo-babies out to pasture ---- not.

North American marketing mind-set drives me mad sometimes.

...jww


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> In a lot of markets, the X-Ty is considered a large, luxury vehicle. Hence the deluxe equipment.


Except that in Europe it's not considered a large luxury vehicle. We have plenty of those already from the likes of Jaguar, Audi, BMW, Mercedes etc.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

And only people who can afford luxury vehicles want or deserve to have equipment such as stability control, trip computers and side air bags? C'mon, Nissan!


----------

